# Game 5: Phoenix vs. Dallas (2-2)



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (2-2) vs Dallas Mavericks (2-2)  *


*Starting Lineup*









<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JACKSON, JIM" TITLE="JACKSON, JIM" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/JACKSON, JIM.jpg">






















*Steve Nash | Jim Jackson | Quentin Richardson | Shawn Marion | Amare Stoudemire*


*Key Reserves*































*Hunter - Brazilian Blur Barbosa - Waltah Mac - BO!*



*VS*







































*Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*



*Key Reserves*





































*Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley*




:gopray:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry but I have to say..it's funny to see that both teams' leaders are "white". lol

Cool. It just looks funny when you see all the images together. lol 

Ok...never mind me. :angel:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavs 110-103

Seriously, let's see both teams bring it. :sfight:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meh. The series feels like it's over to me in a way. The way both teams played. I don't know if we can do anything about it.

I'm just a pessimist. Sorry.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Meh. The series feels like it's over to me in a way. The way both teams played. I don't know if we can do anything about it.
> 
> I'm just a pessimist. Sorry.


You mean it's over for Mavs? Yup, I feel the same too.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Being a Mavs fan since the flood (1980), I've never trusted them to land in the city they're playing in, much less win when they're favored, much less....

I would just love for both teams to play with an intensity WE would if they were to hand us millions of $$$$. 

:gbanana: :dpepper: :banana:


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Rebounds
Rebounds
Rebounds

That is our only hope. Joe will be sitting with the team and I think that will give the inspiration to win this game. Amare has to take his game outside in. Start with the jumper and then go aggressive to the basket.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I say it again. The Suns will win this game and this series.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Phoenix 122
-
Dallas 109


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> My prediction:
> Phoenix 122
> -
> Dallas 109


:greatjob:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Home record 1-1, road record 1-1. Best of 3. Anybody's game. 

Usually as a series progresses to this point, adjustments are becoming harder and harder to come by. I don't think either team has anything new they can throw out there, so it comes down to execution. 

Avery Johnson and Jerry Stackhouse have implored reporters to focus on how the Mavericks have their backs against the wall going into Game 5. It seems neither team is able to handle prosperity, and performs better when their mental state is forced into a mode of _carpe diem_ .

I'm hanging with the road team, 110-103. :gopray:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Anybodys game, but we need to step it up. I say the team that wins game 5 wins the series.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Anybodys game, but we need to step it up. I say the team that wins game 5 wins the series.


I would tend to agree; but that's the funny thing about the Mavs, and the mysterious thing about the Suns - the Mavs are consistantly maddening, and I, for one, don't have a clue how the Suns would perform with their backs to the wall. :banghead:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Being the Mavs homer/realist fan that I am, I predict a Suns blowout @ home. I feel that their crowd will energize them and that Nash and Mike will figure out a way to get Amare off. The Mavs have been to unpredictable in the playoffs this year and who knows if Dirk has found his shooting touch. The Suns are the only team that has stayed consistent in the playoffs and the regular season because they run, run, run, and when all else fails, they run some more. I also think that Q will show up and rain some 3's and stop picking up cheap fouls on charge attempts.

My prediction: 110-103 Mavs. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

SMDre said:


> The Mavs have been to unpredictable in the playoffs this year and who knows if Dirk has found his shooting touch.


Dirk has come around, I think. A second of open space meant a bucket in Game 4. Also, with JHO drawing more attention (29 pts), that will benefit Dirk as well.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm a little nervous, but it's a good nervous. I'm still waiting on Q to play a good game and it should go down. WE MUST GET TO THE BOARDS!! If we keep them to one shot and play with an urgency on defense.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm doing bad in school so I won't be able to post for awhile but I'll try and catch the Suns games.

GO SUNS. :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

There is a reason to be nervous. 

NOt just the Suns, Mavs are nervous too. 

This is the beginning of another series. If Suns are not nervous, then there is something definitely wrong!

Mavs is the 4th best team in the league and they are no Griz. lol


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> I'm doing bad in school so I won't be able to post for awhile but I'll try and catch the Suns games.
> 
> GO SUNS. :biggrin:


A little help for you. "I'm doing badLY..." Use an adverb. :swammi:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

jibikao said:


> There is a reason to be nervous.
> 
> Mavs is the 4th best team in the league and they are no Griz. lol


"They won 58 games for a reason." 
- Steve Nash​


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> "They won 58 games for a reason."
> - Steve Nash​


lol

we won 62 games for a reason


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> lol
> 
> we won 62 games for a reason


I walked right into that one. :banghead:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> I walked right into that one. :banghead:



LOL :banana: 

Well, 62 or 58... not a huge difference. We actually have more similiarities than differences. Both teams seem to perform a bit better on the Road.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Both teams seem to perform a bit better on the Road.


2 out of 3 on the road ! 2 out of 3 on the road ! YES!!! 

:djparty:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> 2 out of 3 on the road ! 2 out of 3 on the road ! YES!!!
> 
> :djparty:


Sorry not going to happen. Just ask sunsaz :laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tied 13-13 now acccording to nba.com 

Pretty good start I guess


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nash is shooting a lot again....bad...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Losing 20-18. Damn lets go!!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

22-20 Amare dunk

Amare off to slow start only 1-4


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

23-22 Mavs

Nash with 10 points already.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dont get ahead of yourself its a long game both team espcially the Suns can score points in a hurry. I am just glad the Mavs are staying in it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

25-22 Mavs Amare going to the line.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Dont get ahead of yourself its a long game both team espcially the Suns can score points in a hurry. I am just glad the Mavs are staying in it.


Yeah I dont like anxiety I just want to hurry and blow them out already :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Why in the Hell was Hunter dribbling so much??? Isn't that Basetball 101 that when a center gets a board/steal, GIVE IT TO THE GUARD??? 

My god... we could have tied this game. Hunter, calms down and find your shot. Go inside instead of doing your pathetic jumper. Go inside hard to foul out Dampier. 

Q already two fouls... :curse:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Its frustrating watching dampier missing point blanka after point blank shot.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

But I cant complain about the effort he is contributing in other ways Damp that is.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> Its frustrating watching dampier missing point blanka after point blank shot.


Is Dampier's offense really that bad? 

I can see Mavs is trying to get Dampier involved in the offense but I feel they are better off without doing that. lol


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Hunter sucks.... 

For god's sake, PROTECT OUR BOARD. You are in the game to provide defense damn it. Box out Dampier.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I wouldnt get to worried its a very long game Its the same with you guys I wont believe the game is over till its actually over you know.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Look for the Suns to start trying to get Amare going.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Mavs are playing well if Dampier is and he is doing the things that need to be done.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Amare.... can you dribble?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

7pt down... we will come back in the 2nd half!!

Amare needs to calm down a little... 

Nash needs to pass a bit quicker.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like Mavs has their shares of injures now. First Howard and now Dirk...

Well, welcome to the club. lol


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Go Jimmy Jackson!!!!!! 

Show us why you deserve to be on Suns and not Hornets!!!

GO GO GO!!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Marion.... you are NOT GOING TO BLOCK DIRK SO STOP JUMPING UP SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Nash and Jim Jackson are studs...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, don't I feel like a jack-*** for being so negative :biggrin: 

Yeah, Marions gotta stop that. We fouled them doing that too much tonight.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

congrats on the win guys. Hats off to Jim Jackson and Steve Nash played well in the 4th. But I am starting to think we should have keet Steve Around its really a no brainer. Because no offense but without Steve where would you guys be?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

But I think you guys still would have made the playoffs because you would have prolly brought in another point guard.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nash Earned that Mvp Congrats to you guys i think you really are gonna win the series.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> congrats on the win guys. Hats off to Jim Jackson and Steve Nash played well in the 4th. But I am starting to think we should have keet Steve Around its really a no brainer. Because no offense but without Steve where would you guys be?


Thanks man, and see the thing is there are different parts around him here. There's no telling if he woulda done this back in Dallas cuz of it. And having Amare in the middle has meant a lot him and us. You guys also may have not had the money to get Damp who meant a lot to you.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Until the Mavs have someone like Ben Wallace that can play different kinds of big man we have no chance to really make any kind of a run. But Big man are just real hard to come by. Man if Amare keeps growing which he will Is gonna be like a Kevin Garnett but better because he has the potential to put the ball on the floor much faster and stronger than Kg.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Thanks man, and see the thing is there are different parts around him here. There's no telling if he woulda done this back in Dallas cuz of it. And having Amare in the middle has meant a lot him and us. You guys also may have not had the money to get Damp who meant a lot to you.


Dampier is becoming a joke maybe a upgrade over Le Frentz but not by very much. I think the mavs need to focus on a Ben Wallace like Player thats gonna pound anyone and that isnt scared and wont back down and has some offensive game. Because Dampier had one okay season.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice way to close out the game by Nash & Jackson. They were great in the 4th. Good game by both teams though


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I am no gay but I want to say...

I LOVE YOU.... JIM JACKSON, NASH AND AMARE!!!!!!! 


Oh man. If you watch the last 3 games and say Nash is the worst MVP pick ever, you've gotta be kidding me. Nash responds perfectly with Mavs' so-called "Let Nash shoot" gameplan. Nash responds in the MVP style. 34 pts ...not as excellent as Game 4 but I'll take his 13 defensive rebounds which we highly lacked in Game 4. 

Amare, defensively... he responds really well. 

But this game goes to Jim Jackon in the end. Mavs were RIGHT THERE until Jim Jackson made the push. 

I thought Mavs' adjustment was kinda bad. What I think is the Mavs players are soooooooo used to let the dribbler past through the pick&roll since Game 4. The one thing on their mind is to "guard Amare, guard Amare, guard Amare". Their feet were slow guarding Jim Jackon/Nash because their minds were a bit confused... almost like "man, we kept guarding Amare but Nash kept hitting his shots!!" The players were slow to react 'cause Nash was shooting at such high %. 

This I give Nash the MVP. He took what Mavs DARES him to do and he just won't let this team quits. 

But Mavs really scared me tonight... that last turnover... if Terry hit that, it would have been a 2pt game. Damn. Dirk shot extremely well and Marion was a fool for jumping up so many times. Marion, you are not going to block a 7'1 footer. Just keep your hands up!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kirk20 said:


> Nice way to close out the game by Nash & Jackson. They were great in the 4th. Good game by both teams though


Thanks man. Yep, Jackson stepped up it big. This was a good game by both teams. I'm just praying this dont go 7.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> Dampier is becoming a joke maybe a upgrade over Le Frentz but not by very much. I think the mavs need to focus on a Ben Wallace like Player thats gonna pound anyone and that isnt scared and wont back down and has some offensive game. Because Dampier had one okay season.



True, but next yr you guys will still be very good. But now, there's nothing you can really do though with Damps contract. And this series is not over yet so.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> Nash Earned that Mvp Congrats to you guys i think you really are gonna win the series.


Nash really did earn it for the past 3 games. 

Dirk has been excellent though... very high % shots but Dampier's offense is really a joke. How can such a big guy misses so many easy dunks inside?? He gotta watch the tape over and over again. There is no excuse for it. 

Dampier was effective, however. He contained Amare in the first half. His big body avoids Nash's layups...but luckily Nash's jumpshot is still there. 


Game 6... win or go home. Game 6 is too hard to predict so I won't predict. All I can say is I hope Suns gives their 100% because Mavs responds very well to pressure.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn what awin. what a win....


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

While I was taking pre-wedding dance lessons with Julia, the Suns were winning another game. Once again Stevie provided evidence that he is indeed the MVP with a triple double that led his team to victory in crucial game 5.

G-Force


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

G-Force said:


> While I was taking pre-wedding dance lessons with Julia, the Suns were winning another game. Once again Stevie provided evidence that he is indeed the MVP with a triple double that led his team to victory in crucial game 5.
> 
> G-Force


Wedding dance lesson? Are you male or female? Just curious. LOL


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Wedding dance lesson? Are you male or female? Just curious. LOL


It's 100% clear that G-Force is male. Probably wants to dance with his wife at his wedding without making a fool of himself. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> It's 100% clear that G-Force is male. Probably wants to dance with his wife at his wedding without making a fool of himself. Nothing wrong with that.


Live life to the fullest and make a big idiot out of yourself :biggrin:


----------

